# Late Summer Training Courses



## Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center (Jul 6, 2004)

Rocky Mountain Outdoor Center will be offering 2 ACA professional certification courses in August. L4 Whitewater Kayak Instructor course August 18-22. L4 Swiftwater Rescue Course August 21-22. Call 719-539-2420 to reserve your spot or visit our website for more details. 

Happy Boating!


----------

